# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - So just try to taste whichever taste is left in your mouth. The results should be interesting! _(spok)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - See how far you can stretch your arms._(Xanous)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Find platform 9 and 3/4 at Kings Cross Station and run through the wall. _(WaltersDreams)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Create an imaginary friend in the dream that no one else can see or interact. _(Sensei)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Write a code for a program (it can be nonsense) and then run it. Describe what it does.(*PercyLucid*: Extra points if code does make sense and runs properly)_(Burke/PercyLucid)_

----------


## Spock

Loving these tasks! Especially Advanced II, Bonus, and most of all Basic I (I wonder why  ::chuckle:: )...

Seriously though, the bonus task is awesome. Back when I was coding I had so many dreams about it and about running crazy programs calculating some weird stuff... Can't wait to try it in a lucid!

----------


## PercyLucid

<html>
<head>
<title>May's ToTM is here!</title>
</head>

<body>
<div class="post">
<h1>I hope you have a good right and left brain... because <em>_you are in for a good one this month_</em></h1>
<br />

<p id="under">Because you will need to use both!!!</p>
</div>

</body>

<footer>

<p>This post ends here, but I have not forgotten to close the footer and html tags, but you see my signature after my post, don't you?  :wink2: </p><br />

----------


## woblybil

My computer generally does not work in dreams  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

The language is BASIC of course (who remembers [no google!]) what it stands for?).   Although obviously a fairly modern dialect, since the system I learned BASIC on (at a time probably before most DV members were born) was a Data General Eclipse time-sharing system) didn't have any screens to clear (CLS)!   This was back in the day when a 5MB hard disk was the size of a large soup cauldron.

----------


## lunagoddess

I got lucid last night and was trying to remember the totm, and remembered I caught the in-between hours when there was none.  So bummed!  Especially because I forgot what the toty was  ::sad2:: 
But I've been on an LD streak and am feeling good about this month!  I'm going to try the basics and advanced task ii.  I'm assuming Kings Cross Station is a Harry Potter reference?  I don't feel like I know the series well enough to complete that one.  And trying to write or run a program is completely over my head lol

----------


## woblybil

> The language is BASIC of course (who remembers [no google!]) what it stands for?).   Although obviously a fairly modern dialect, since the system I learned BASIC on (at a time probably before most DV members were born) was a Data General Eclipse time-sharing system) didn't have any screens to clear (CLS)!   This was back in the day when a 5MB hard disk was the size of a large soup cauldron.



My programming skills are pre-Bill Gates!

----------


## MilkyDance

Wow this TOTM is awesome, best I've seen so far  :smiley:  I might actually try some out, got a full month to get lucid  :wink2:

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Can I write the code in my DJ in my dream? Technology really lets me down while I'm asleep :3

----------


## Burke

OK so, to my luck, I broke my dry spell last night (or rather, this morning). Had a really weird, multiple DEILD, unstable lucid that allowed me to barely program anything. My very minor knowledge on programming didn't help either. But here it is:





> So finally, I have an empty powerpoint and no idea what to code. Well, lets make something that tells me if I'm lucid because, hey, it should return true, right?... RIGHT? So I typed in (to my recall) the following code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> def lucdity():
>       if lucidity == True:
>             print "YES!"
> ...



I think it would've just caused an error in reality, but in a dream it worked! And it even confirmed my thoughts that I was lucid  :Cool:

----------


## KestrelKat

Writing code in a dream!!!  I can't wait to do this one!

----------


## Patience108

*After wbtb had some short but sweet encounters with Lucidity that enabled me to try both the Basic tasks and have success with the stretchy arms Totm*  :smiley: 

I am lucid but things are dark, visuals are not clear so I remember the stretchy arm task and start to feel my arms stretching out and out and out and out and you guested it yes - out some more. I had imagined today I might stretch them so far they go around our planet earth so I was thinking I might see earth within my arms at some point...I didn't ...but soon a saw my two hands reach each other - miles and miles away in front of me ~ they clasped each other and it looked like they were wrapped around, engulfing a huge invisible planet in space ( as the visuals were still pretty dark and space like  ::alien:: 

I then remember the taste in the mouth Totm and put my attention there trying to get something ...no ....no ...nothing except starting to wake up... Oh well. Will have to work on this one again ~ when I am Lucid again soon :Good idea:

----------


## gab

Guys pls remember to say at the beginning of your post which TOTM did you succeed in - Basic, Advanced or Bonus. Thank you.

----------


## obfusc8

Bonus task complete, with some improv... (Wrote the code on a market stall weighing scale thingy... it was the only electronic thing around. And the typing didn't really correspond to what was on the little screen, due to the whole reading-text-in-a-dream and it's gibberish thing. Still, success!


*Spoiler* for _Bonus ToTM_: 



(Cut the start and just the relevant bit, since it was a long dream.)

There are umbrella things over a passageway. I start to walk down it and have to duck to shrink myself slightly. This leads into a market where there are silks with Chinese characters on them. Remembering the ToTM I see a small weighing machine and walk over to it. It's the only electronic thing around, so it'll have to do.

I tap the screen to make a keyboard fold out of it then start typing. Public static void main. var obfusc8 = new Human(); Var dracObfusc8 = new Dragon.Parse(obfusc8);. The keys being pressed don't seem to relate to the text appearing, but hopefully it'll do the job...

Someone asks what's going on. Shouting "Run" I step back from the machine. There are some special effects that whizz around, glowing lights, making it look impressive. The code-spell surrounds me and turns me into a dragon. The DCs look kinda surprised.

I say something - forget what exactly, and my voice is now a very deep rumble. Very draconic. 

Nearby in a small grassy park area a bunch of freakish looking tree people are harassing some normal people. So I stomp over there feeling my increased weight and size. Then I try to breathe flame. There is a heat effect but it is clear rather than orange/red flames. 

Several more attempts, still creating clear flames, manage to scare a couple of the tree people but then the others quickly rally to fight. Swiping them with my claws, one says "That wont work look at <forgotten name> she's covered in scars already, so what." I continue slashing at them and breathe on them again. This time it melts them completely. 

So my next thought is to start flying but my wings seem ineffective for the increased weight and getting into the air is a struggle. Eventually I manage it and fly towards a house.

Inside there is a beam. I hang upside down from it and then looking up see my body has reverted back. Also, no shirt, just my bare human flesh-coloured chest. 

(and we'll leave it there as there were DC girls watching me, and I got kinda distracted after that)  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Did the Basic task to taste what's left in your mouth:

WILD after WBTB into a blurry, radially shifting scene. It seems like early sunset w/ the sun behind and to the left of me. There is a large, pretty field and a small white building. Farther off is forest. I am feeling clear-headed and immediately think of the basic task to taste the inside of my mouth. I move my tongue around and don't taste anything at first. I keep trying and get a vaguely metallic flavor, similar to pennies but not. After this I kinda just fly off and go nuts...

----------


## Intet

Basic II fail:

I was with my parents, walking up the street where I live toward my house. I noticed that some of the trees between me and my house were on fire, but the fire looked unrealistic. This caused me to become lucid, and I did a nose pinch to confirm that I was dreaming. I levitated briefly, but decided to go home with a different method instead. I made my legs stretch so long that each step I took was the length of a city block, and walked to my house in just three steps. I then remembered that one of the Tasks of the Month was to stretch my arms as long as possible, and tried to stretch my arms out in front of me. However, the dream was becoming unstable at this point; the scenery was changing back and forth between my front porch and my living room. I woke up before I could stretch my arms any further than their usual length.

----------


## Elaineylane

Basic Task I & II Complete! This is my first time I get to post one. 

 ::yddd:: My husband woke me up when he went to the bathroom around 3:15 am so since I had been up reading I had just been asleep about 30 minutes or so because I laid there trying to meditate & think about how to incorporate the TOTM into my dreams after reading some of "The Untethered Soul" by Michael A. Singer.



*Spoiler* for _SPOILER_: 



*Dream #1*- I tried again to go back to sleep & failed at the task but did have a non-lucid dream which was nice & vivid. I was in this house w/ high ceilings & was by the beach. It was a really BIG house! I was there with my grown kids & we were just hanging out. My husband was there too. It was really beautiful w/ the sun & waves rolling into the beach. We were walking on the beach & going in & out of the house like we were on vacation. We were getting all ready to go swimming & the winner of the show "The Voice" from last season was there which was weird. I told him to take his shirt off & he told me he only had 2 of them & that I had more. I told him most of my clothes don't fit me because women keep clothes from when they were really skinny just in case they lose weight. Then I realized it was weird I was asking him for the shirt & that he was actually taking his off, lol... I felt bad cuz he was a really heavy guy & probably didn't want to have it off at the beach which was why he was so hesitant. Then I realized I was dreaming & became lucid because Jordan was there & couldn't do anything to stabilize the dream because I had to pee in real life & it woke me completely up so my *TOTM failed*. But of course I still had to go back to sleep in order to attempt again.

*Dream #2*- I was dreaming this horrible dream so it may be almost classified as a nightmare in the beginning but changed later on. I was in this town but it wasn't a town, it was in this big place with the structure of isles like a "Sam's Club" so the shelves were warehouse style. There were so many people because like I said, it was like a whole town full of people in there. There were kids & parents & older people. Just all kinds of people! There were just so many of them! At some point I start to realize that the amount of people have diminished just a little bit & everyone there is still going about their lives like we were all little worker bees, so to speak. We are shelving things & pulling stuff off shelves to get them down for other people & families. It was like we were all now living in this "Sam's Club" store because something awful happened outside but I never saw any windows or cash registers. Suddenly I was noticing some jerky movements by some of the workers, kind of like when people in movies are doing shady stuff & they are looking around like they are trying to not get caught so I start to follow a couple of these people & see what is going on. When I get near them I realize that the job itself seemed to change. They were telling people to put these things in there mouths to keep them safe & someone recognizes me & tells me to put one in my mouth so I do. It's like some kind of breathing apparatus that filters stuff out of the air but you stick it in your mouth & it's about the size of a pacifier but it's a rectangle & it's yellow. But then I notice they are putting blue ones in other people's mouths & telling them the same thing but they are taking them into another room, like a storage room & the people aren't coming out. So, I look into one of these rooms & the people are dead! So I'm starting to panic but I realize I had the one that must filter stuff so I'm okay. There is a gas like substance in the air now but they are like clouds in the isles of this poisonous stuff like a fog. So I start looking for places where they have hidden these good breathing things on the shelves & it occurs to me that I'm dreaming because this is becoming all so weird,  so now I'm lucid & instantly think that I'm tasting something in small doses. I start to look at my arms & realize I have got to stretch out my arms but I'm in this warehouse & I've already woke up once so I have to do the task in the warehouse for fear of waking up before I complete the task. So I do what I would do in real life if I could actually do this in this sort of situation. I start stretching my arms down the isles & I am reminded of those blow up things out in front of businesses that blown in the wind. It's a guy w/ floppy arms & legs & stuff so it briefly makes me laugh but then I see my arms are just like rubber & they don't hurt or anything but they can still detect these good breathing things some how & I pull my arm & hand back & I've got some in my hand so I go looking for people to give them too. As I'm giving them to some people I have to pull them down with me crouching on the floor because those guys who are killing people almost see me. So I give them the rest of what I have & tell them what I've saw & tell them to help other people & to try & find a safe place to hide. I then go back down a few more isles & realize there are becoming even less people in the store & there is more gas in the air now. I have to crouch down & hide behind things over & over because there are so many of these bad people killing people. Even though I'm lucid I'm thinking man this would be really bad if something like this really happened!. So I see a group of 5 people & they have a couple of little kids so I'm feeling like a super hero now with my long ass arms so I see how far I can reach without being seen. I held on to the end of an isle in case my arm does something weird & I get off balance but that didn't happen. I reached my long rubbery but light feeling arm down the isle picking up the breathing things on higher & lower shelves & I attempt to try to go to the next isle but I stop & pull my arm back. I start to think I have grabbed so many I'm going to drop them. So I pull my arm back & dispense to these people what I have start to look for more people but there are just not many people left but I do find a couple of them & explain all over again what is happening but by now they already knew & just wanted to breathe & get out of there so I stretched out my arm again but this time I made my hand larger because I was afraid this dream was going on for quite some time with me being lucid & it was starting get more foggy in there. It had a claustrophobic feeling now. But, this time since my hand was bigger I was able to hold more so I went all the way down the isle & around it & grabbed stuff off the next isle over first & then came back & grabbed from the isle I was in & I got a bigger handful this time. My arm felt different this time because it went around the corner it felt like it pulled on my shoulder more but more of an upward motion & my arm was kind of like if you had a really long ribbon but not quite that light, more like a kids lightweight jump rope but thicker & flatter. So I have these things in my hands & as I round the next corner I run right into those bad guys who are not so happy with me. But lucky for me, Meesha Cat woke me up & I didn't have to deal with them at all! Meesha is my real life Maine Coon kitty cat who likes to wake me up, each & every day except on the weekends where she wakes up my husband, lol. *I also noticed that my mouth tasted like the smell of cockroach traps which was I guess how my brain computed the gas from in my dream so that's Basic Task #1 & Basic Task #2 Complete* Complete! 

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Explanation of details-Blue
Side Notes-Purple

----------


## Twoshadows

I completed the two * Basic Tasks of the Month* last night. My lucid moment was tucked in the middle of a bunch of other dreams and I don't remember what exactly lead up to lucidity or how it faded.


I do remember that I was *lucid* and wanting to do the Tasks. I thought of the one *to taste in my mouth whatever I had eaten last.* At first I didn't think I could do this since I didn't remember eating anything in the dream. But I tried anyway. I worked my tongue around in my mouth until I noticed that I had some crackers in my mouth...mostly in my teeth, as if I had just chewed one up and swallowed most of it. It tasted like a butter cracker, and what was left was kind of smooth and slippery. 

Then I decided to do the other task which was* to stretch your arms and seeing how far they could reach*. I noticed I was on a road or alley. I could see walls on either side of the road. They were about 20 (or a little more) feet apart. I figured this would work nicely. I started with my right arm I reached out toward the wall. Since I had never tired this before I wasn't sure how easy or hard this would be. I just concentrated on my hand touching the wall. I could see it getting closer until finally I could feel the wall. I pressed my hand against the wall and then held out my left hand. I did the same thing, focusing on my hand touching the other wall. It didn't take long until that hand was pressed up against the wall as well.

It didn't really feel like I was stretching, but I could see both hands on the walls that were 20 or so feet apart. So I had accomplished the task. It was cool to know that I had the ability to do that.

----------


## Saizaphod

Basic task II completed  :smiley:  





> I look up and there's power lines on the right. Without hesitation and doubt I go and extend my right arm towards them and it stretches and stretches to about twenty meters high. I go and grab the power line. I feel nothing, but I see blue and white electricity moving down on my arm and it hits my body. The energy makes me levitate and it is making my body buzz gently. I then let go and take flight again to a nearby small hill. My arm has instantly returned to it's usual length.




Full entry

----------


## Intet

```
def lucdity():
      if lucidity == True:
            print "YES!"
      else:
            print "no"
print lucidity()
```


Burke, I just tried running your dream code in Python IWL, and it returned "no."

----------


## Burke

> ```
> def lucdity():
>       if lucidity == True:
>             print "YES!"
>       else:
>             print "no"
> print lucidity()
> ```
> 
> ...



Well that's because you're not dreaming!  ::tongue::

----------


## FryingMan

actually, it prints (with spelling fixed and an extra line break inserted before the print in order to properly finish the function definition)

no
None

 because the function lucidity() prints "no" because the function lucidity is not == True
and does not return a value and so the return value is assigned the value None, which the "print" statement then displays
 :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> actually, it prints (with spelling fixed and an extra line break inserted before the print in order to properly finish the function definition)
> 
> no
> None
> 
>  because the function lucidity() prints "no" because the function lucidity is not == True
> and does not return a value and so the return value is assigned the value None, which the "print" statement then displays



ehm.... okay... dont get a thing^^ so no bonus task for me this month  :smiley: 



nevertheless i completed Basic I and II some nights ago:


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic I & II_: 




i jump out of the window on a stair. i dont wear anything beneath my belly. i get lucid. i start flying around a little but then remember the task so i land and i imagine my arms grow. nothing happens at the beginning but then i imagine how my arms get super long so they reach around the world. suddenly my arms shoot in opposit directions and get very long fast. but at the same time they get thinner and thinner until i dont see my arms anymore. i dont have a tactile sensation of my hands or anything. i feel like i completed the task and start moving again. i remember the other basic and move my mouth a bit. it taste like a moning mouth mixed with a little smoking taste... not so yummy... i also remember the imaginary buddy task but somehow dont know how to and decide to try to get invisible which is not working. i continue my lucid with some flying and running fun  :smiley: 




Edit: Would love to see someone attempt the Advanced II. i think it is still on my to do. maybe i can incubate something that will work for me  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> ehm.... okay... dont get a thing^^ so no bonus task for me this month



I was just wearing my geek hat on the code fragment, not judging the TOTM-worthiness of the dream.   I'd say it's worthy in fact.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I

5?16
8:00am 
 This was a long-long dream but most of it was just flying around. There were silvery,translucent garbage bags hanging around and then I saw they were filled with people, I tried to get into one by ripping at it with my hands but it was pretty tough and I flew off for awhile into tan dust like a dust storm and then thought "This has got to be a dream" First off I need wings, A task,Whats that taste in my mouth? "There is no taste in my mouth,None!....Then I wanted to yell out for a girl, (Yelling out to the dream for a dream guide was the best task ever) I was afraid it might not be a dream and the neighbors would hear me so I checked my fingers and they looked almost real but not quite real enough! First there were three, then four, then five and they were kinda stubby but the killer was my one short finger was the all there so I yelled out "Hey dream, I want a girl" (Nothing) I yelled again and slowly a girl, Like a charcoal sketch girl came toward me and I caught and held her and for a drawing she felt pretty good and we were done with what we wanted to do in seconds it seemed and I heard a faint "Woo" Somewhere like an owl and then a "Wooo-Woo-Woo" and though"Thats a train but there's no tracks and as the Woo-ing got louder I was afraid I was on the tracks in the dark and couldn't see the train and I was first at my computer desk then thought "I better get back to bed before I wake up here" and just as I started to get out of the chair I woke up to the real train across the highway......  ::yddd::

----------


## Elaineylane

TOTM attempt -Platform 9 & 3/4 fail. I had a dream with the main characters from Harry Potter. Harry, Hermione & Ron. But unfortunately it wasn't lucid & I lost the details. So sad. But, I just came back from the trip for my son's Bachelors Degree graduation & I'm exhausted.


I just got back from a day & a half trip & I'm so exhausted. My son graduated & got his Bachelor's degree. I am so proud of him. It was a really great experience. It was a prestigious school for smart tech kids. I kept thinking that the faculties attire reminded me of Hogwarts, lol. I was so proud when they had the parents stand up & get applause from their kids. The acknowledgement was so emotional. 


TOTM-Platform 9 & 3/4 fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Explanation of details-Blue
Side Notes-Purple
Astral Projection/AP-Brown

----------


## Snehk

Got hit with a little dryspell this month, but there's still some time to try these tasks.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Advanced task fail*





> -  I'm (then) walking in somekind of a mall and the area is fileld with people. I remember that I want to try to perform the advanced Task of the Month. But... wait a second, what was the task? I start recalling the tasks but I only remember the "imagination friend" task but I have a feeling, that I'm not going to be able to perform that one right now. I then figure out that everyone around me is straightly connected to my subconsciousness and I could ask them for help. I go asking a few people : " Hey, what was the other Task of the Month?" Everyone I ask answers with somesort mumbling or the answer is really incoherent. I see an old man ducktaped into a streetlight. Then as I watch a treeline on the other side of a nearby field, I can see Tripods from War of the Worlds emerging. They sound their horns and I take flight as they begin their massacre. Green and purple laser beams glitter in the dark mist below me and I see people getting vaporized. -

----------


## PercyLucid

> OK so, to my luck, I broke my dry spell last night (or rather, this morning). Had a really weird, multiple DEILD, unstable lucid that allowed me to barely program anything. My very minor knowledge on programming didn't help either. But here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would've just caused an error in reality, but in a dream it worked! And it even confirmed my thoughts that I was lucid



Probably an error indeed a bit of stuff is missing, and after the if then statement you are making it print again, that last print was not needed hehe, the if-else will do the printing based on being or not lucid.

Still impressive for a dream, coding is like the worse thing to do in a dream haha, making it work it is impossible. I somehow did it a few times as soon as it was suggested and I "wrote" a huge function(); but, it was more like I started to code and then I had all that code. It looked fine, but probably it would error... especially at closing statements and functions, probably my brain skipped some and/or mixed closings from different languages (such as ; } : ] etc)

I wonder if you noticed the easter egg from my one of my posts in this thread. and my signature  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, well, well... almost getting into 2016... another 20th and the time to vote is here again... time flies!

Those who have wings, please go and vote for June´s ToTM!!! 


 You can do it clicking here


Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _May 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Call out to the Lucid Dream or tell a DC " I use this LD to heal myself! I am happy, healthy and love myself _(Patience108)_
Order a person at McDonald's _(littlepooky04)_
Propose to a married man or woman _(littlepooky04)_
Flip a coin, and see what it lands on. Extra props if you call it right. _(FireFlyMan)_

*Advanced*
Drive an old banger on to the Indianapolis 500 track and win the race. _(Daniele)_
Call out a question or intent - anything you want - towards the "awareness behind the dream" _(Patience108)_
Instant Delivery To Your Dreams Now Available thanks to Lucizon Dot Com _(cooleymd)_
Cause A drone to appear and deliver your needed item (flashlight, lightsaber, mystery item, or whatever)_(cooleymd)_
You can use a cell phone or siri or what ever to place your Instant Deliver Order _(cooleymd)_
Travel to Oa and train to become a member of the Green Lantern Corps. _(Stintman)_
Disguise yourself as a pancake and get eaten _(littlepooky04)_
Marry someone at their own funeral _(littlepooky04)_
Tie two (or more) DCs together _(littlepooky04)_
Gatecrash a celebrity's party _(littlepooky04)_
Bind a DC/creature into a small object (like a Pokeball), then summon it. _(FireFlyMan)_

*Bonus*
Jump into the washing machine/dryer and explore the magical land where all lost socks go. _(spellbee2)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> The language is BASIC of course (who remembers [no google!]) what it stands for?).   Although obviously a fairly modern dialect, since the system I learned BASIC on (at a time probably before most DV members were born) was a Data General Eclipse time-sharing system) didn't have any screens to clear (CLS)!   This was back in the day when a 5MB hard disk was the size of a large soup cauldron.



No CLS?

Damn hahahaha.

BASIC is the oldest I can go as far as knowledge... lol... it would be fun to download BASIC and code something haha, but would be a waste of time really, but darn.. I loved BASIC and its F1, F2 etc menu it had on the bottom. 

I remember still, when I had no idea what F5 (CONT←) I was fascinated in what would be it for for some strange reason, till i learned it.

I remember something older than BASIC, but this was when I was 3 and while I knew already how to read slowly, and probably read the code seeing my dad, at that time I would understand nothing (Yes, I had an odd childhood) So, it is impossible to remember, the screen was green and I think the lines were not even numbered, but it is so old and I was so little I cannot remember, so my first coded stuff came up to be in BASIC. I actually did an RPG game with stats, weapons and all (of course, this game was just a text game with some basic ascii images, but you would go through the game, well, you can guess probably hahahah, just typing answering to IF THEN ELSE questions.

By the way, does not hunt you still today the changes on the if-then-else to elseif?

Poor "Then" died... at least, it died its structure such as it was on BASIC. Still today, sometimes I think of using the then, but if I do (not anymore really, but think of it) visual studio gets mad haha.

----------


## FryingMan

> The language is *BASIC* of course (who remembers [no google!]) *what it stands for*?).   Although obviously a fairly modern dialect, since the system I learned BASIC on (at a time probably before most DV members were born) was a Data General Eclipse time-sharing system) didn't have any screens to clear (CLS)!   This was back in the day when a 5MB hard disk was the size of a large soup cauldron.



Since nobody answered, it's: Beginner's All-purpose Symbolic Instruction Code

----------


## woblybil

A fail of sorts
5/22
3:00am Earl and me were cleaning up an old yellow houseboat we had bought and down in a flattened out bedroom with no windows or doors I  said jokingly "Hey, You know this is a dream don't you?" Then wondering how we got in with no doors thought "Holy Shit! It really is a dream!" Then I saw a hole in the ceiling and went up thru it and off onto the shore to pee in the lake. 
 Out on the yellowish water (everything was yellow) There was a floating whorehouse with some girls hanging out, There were  cubicles on it and on a couple of them there were large cell phones hanging that had a sign above them minutes used and numbers rolling up on the screens like a gas pump and I yelled out to them "WTF, You can't do that! This is a dream and it's supposed to be free!" Just then I started to wake up and said "No, I wont" I tried hard to figure out how to do a task in this dream scene (and I wanted those girls) but in the end I woke up anyways....
 ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

attempted Advanced II but it was short and i dont know if it counts...


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II success?/fail?!_: 



i am already lucid for some time and suddenly i remember to summon a imaginary friend. i tell out loud "i want to have an imaginary friend" and start looking around. after a short time on my right side a small, kind of geeky boy/guy turns up and tells me "hey there i am your friend". i look at him but out of the affect i dont like him and walk away some steps but then i reconsider not to be mean and too choosy because maybe my subconscious knows it better. so i turn around and tell him "okay come over..." someone crosses our way. he looks shortly in the direction of my "imaginary friend" but dont interact with him. seconds later i wake up. 




so what do you think? does this encounter counts?  :smiley:

----------


## Spock

After the first week of May, most of my lucids were pretty short and dream recall wasn't not that great... But I've been doing my best to get back in the game, especially since yesterday when finally had some rest from studies and other obligations. And to my surprise, I managed to have a great night tonight - with 10 dreams, 1 DILD and 3 DEILDs (and about 25 minutes of lucidity)... I also remembered to do some tasks, and I already did one a couple of days back, so here is my full TOTM report:

*Basic I - Morning of the 21* (probably won't DJ it):

Had two very short LDs that night. The first one was a FA in bed immediately after a WILD attempt. Since it's very short, here's the lucid:





> I wake up in bed, and the room appears normal, but notice I'm seated. I recall how hard I tried to have a WILD just seconds ago and also pretty certain that I was laying on my back when "trying" to fall asleep, and realize "this must be a dream!!!" I feel very tired and this tells me the dream is about to fade (and for some reason I didn't even think of stabilizing). But I recall the TOTMs and decide that the one I suggested is the easier one (taste what's in your mouth). I focus on the taste in my mouth but can't taste anything... I keep focusing on "tasting something" and as my vision fades I started tasting cocoa milk in my mouth. Last thing I remember was realizing that it must be because of the cocoa milk I drank during the WBTB (before the WILD attempt), and I just fell "asleep".



*Basic I and Bonus x2 - Morning of the 24*:

Dream #6: This happened after a WBTB of 30 minutes (recording the previous dreams) + WILD. The dream started as a FA. A lot of NSFW non-lucid stuff happened in the beginning, so I'll skip it...





> ...... I get of the bed and put on shorts, while looking out of the window. The NSFW thing from before still bags me as I'm not sure how it was possible, plus I notice that the other buildings in the neighborhood look "different"... I become confused, and think something like "If this wouldn't have been real I would be sure it's a dream..." () This reminds me that I haven't RCed upon waking up, so I decide I have to RC to keep the habit up. For some reason I go with the telekinesis RC (not one of my RL RCs), and try to move a tissue paper roll with 'my mind' while gesturing with the hands... I wasn't focusing that much and just touched the roll (so it moved), so I tried again on a mug (which is not there IRL, btw) and suddenly the mug move slightly! Realizing it's a dream, I was more confident now, and the mug flew off the table with another "push" but I "caught" it mid air (telekinetically). While playing with the mug in air (like "swaying" it around the room), I thought to myself that this is just my luck - to get a lucid after a long NSFW dream, imagining how awkward it would be to write about it on the DV chat... "Oh, this reminds me, TOTMs!" I decide to have another go with Basic I as I recalled the previous go I had with it and it wasn't the best... I focus on my taste and it tastes like toothpaste tastes after you sleep, which made sense... The more I focused on it the more bitter the taste became - I concluded it might have something to do with the old walnut cookies I ate in the WBTB (but they weren't even close to that bitterness level). By that point, the mug was swaying in air on it's own so switched my focus on the bonus task and grabbed my mobile phone. I was about to use the Notepad app equivalent to write some code, but was starting to wake up... Holding tight to the phone I DEILD focusing on it.



Dream #7:





> I wake up in my sister's car as we stop near her house. I'm still holding the phone and realize it's a dream as I remember what happened just before... Mom and sister exit the car, and order two women "take him" - referring to me (I was like "what the hell?"). The brown haired woman pulled out two glass syringes with tranquilizer (I assumed) and crawled into the car trying to stab me with them. I fight her off with my feet (still "seated" in the car, after realizing that they've locked the other doors so I can't get out) while stabilizing the dream by "feeling up" my chest area and hands. I then recalled the bonus task (and while still kicking to her direction) I open the phone. Couldn't find the notepad, so tried to write the code in the dial app, but the keyboard there didn't have signs like ; {} (which is true in real life!), so I tried to locate other apps to write in like the messages app or What's app... They weren't where they were supposed to be, but I found there this Google Now widget so I typed "compiler" there and pressed searched. An app with running code opened up, in a language I don't recognize (I only know C, C++). Looked something like this, when I "paused" the code:
> ...
> 50: move A to A[];
> 51: add M into A;
> 52: swap A, B;
> 53: PAUSED;
> With an input line below it.
> I got distracted as the brown haired woman nearly stabbed me and got into the car, so I fought her more seriously until I overpowered her and injected the syringes into her - one in the chest, one in the abdomen. The second woman (the redhead), trying to get me thru the window but couldn't and then tried to convince me to surrender while getting into the car too... Long story short, she didn't have any weapon so I after some arguing I just ignored her and kicked to her direction (so she can't get in), and turn the focus back to the phone. Before that, I also noticed how hot it was getting in the car and how sweaty I'm, and also re-stabilized (the same way like before). Back to the coding - I was curious to find out what writing "54: _swap B, A;_" will do, so I typed it and pressed "execute" and the screen started glitching - so the next line I wrote was "swap A, B;" to fix it. While still kicking, I typed "show A[];" but it returned "56: ERROR;". I scrolled up and copied lime 51 and executed it but nothing seemed to change... Then I typed "57: print;" and had to add the ";" after the "execute" didn't work, and even after adding it (and the "execute" became pressable) but nothing happened. The brown hair woman was waking up so they she joined the redhead to stand a better chance... We wrestled in the car and I ended up in the front row, so I plug the phone into the computer of the car via the charger cable (the car has a screen IRL too)... While still wrestling, I pressed "execute" again (line 57) - and the whole code started running on the car's screen. When it reached line 57 it returned "58: ERROR;". Well, so be it...  Anyway, I was waking up and it was very hot and sweaty so to successfully DEILD I knew I have to focus on one thing out of the whole mayhem - so I grabbed the nearest thing, the brown haired woman's arms, and DEILDed.



Dream #8:





> Summery - the woman and me appeared in my mom's house, I was still lucid and had to explain to her how she got there. I then looked around to observe for changes and tried to find a phone to continue the coding... While searching one of the closets, the second woman (redhead) jump out of it and pushed me and we fell into the bed. I was trying to explain to her what's happening but it took some time since she was pissed... Anyway, the brown haired woman helped me with her, and she apologized. They asked me what I usually do when I'm lucid... I told them about the tasks but that I can't do it for the lack of the phone so I might as well practice something else instead of summoning a phone, etc... "Other than that I do all kinda stuff," and while looking at their 'chest area' I continued "but I know what I'd do now..." (just to clarify, both were hot 30-year-olds, so that kinda just escaped my mouth, now that we aren't fighting...). They both smiled and were like "that's actually a great way to spend a dream!" I wasn't going to waste time explaining that's it's only my dream, but did apologize for being rude, but they said they meant it... So we started making out, and jumped into bed... After some "fun time", the dream started destabilizing (they were in panties and I'm in my shirt by that point). Trying to DEILD again, I grabbed onto the bed covers with my left hand and a pillow with the right.



Dream #9:





> Summery - I woke up in my room in bed, but I knew it's still a dream. The room was dim and lit by candles. Two men entered the room and after some confusion (which I'll skip) they explained the the women from before are their wives, and that they are on the way here after "a long ladies night" (and I quote!), and that we're about to have an orgy. It was kinda awkward, since the men gave bisexual vibe and while the blond spiked guy with the glass left the room to "fetch some food" the other one got into the bed... But you know, it's a dream, so despite it being weird for me I wasn't bothered by it too much (because at any point I can just end it). Anyway, after several minutes I was searching for my phone (as I remembered the coding task, but didn't want to leave the room yet)... I couldn't find it so asked the dark haired guy's phone... What he gave me was an old Nokia brick, but I thanked him anyway. After trying to find where I can write some code there, I realized it's taking too long and not gonna work. So I told him - "I'll just upgrade your phone for you..." and changed it to essentially a screen... It had a notepad app, and when I started writing code I had to re-stabilize, which meant that the dream was about to fade soon... So I stuck to the basics, and just wrote:
> 
> main(){printf(hello world!);}  // and yes, I know I forgot the the "" and the library, but I did my best 
> 
> Anyway, I couldn't run it, and when the women finally came I got distracted and soon after was waking up. I thought I should DEILD again, but the thought that I have to record all of these dreams distracted my from doing a proper DEILD and I decided I lost my chance and just let myself "wake up". But what I didn't know is that I didn't really wake up... In fact dream 10 started here - and one of the first things I did there was trying to record my dreams (but quickly got distracted)...

----------


## Spock

> so what do you think? does this encounter counts?



I think it depends if you think he noticed the friend and didn't interact or just didn't notice him at all (in which case it counts)...

I really wanted to try this task (including while lucid this morning), but even in dream I decided it's too hard to successfully pull off, which is why I skipped to the bonus  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> attempted Advanced II but it was short and i dont know if it counts...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advanced II success?/fail?!_: 
> 
> 
> 
> i am already lucid for some time and suddenly i remember to summon a imaginary friend. i tell out loud "i want to have an imaginary friend" and start looking around. after a short time on my right side a small, kind of geeky boy/guy turns up and tells me "hey there i am your friend". i look at him but out of the affect i dont like him and walk away some steps but then i reconsider not to be mean and too choosy because maybe my subconscious knows it better. so i turn around and tell him "okay come over..." someone crosses our way. he looks shortly in the direction of my "imaginary friend" but dont interact with him. seconds later i wake up. 
> 
> ...



I think it counts with frosting on top  ::yddd::

----------


## lunagoddess

I always seem to join the party at the end of the month! Oh well, at least I was successful..


*Spoiler* for _Basic Success_: 



I remember the totm and try to stretch my arms out but it doesnt work. I start walking up a hill and think of the taste thats in my mouth. It tastes like a familiar herb. Its the taste of the flower that Im looking at on the ground and I know Ive eaten it in fancy restaurants, but I cant quite name it. I see my mom and sister which confirms further that this is a dream. I kinda feel bad for not saying anything to them, though. I think of what to do next and exit the dream. I dont DEILD because I think Im awake and begin a dream where I write down the LD and am really angry because its the end of May and once again, I finished the totm when its basically too late.

----------


## woblybil

> I think I’m awake and begin a dream where I write down the LD and am really angry because it’s the end of May and once again, I finished the totm when it’s basically too late. [/SPOILER]



Better PM Gab or you may not get wings yet....
Anyways, It's nowhere near the end of the month. (Because I said so)
 And recording a dream in a dream is a curse, I use a recorder. I can't count the times I have recorded my dream and found nothing on it although lately it wouldn't matter, My dreams have gone from motorcycles, airplanes and adventure to things like retail sales, house cleaning and other stuff with no dream signs to get lucid by 
 ::yddd::

----------


## lunagoddess

So I have to PM Gab AND send a request to Ophelia? Last time I just sent a request and it never got approved, so maybe I am missing something...?

----------


## woblybil

> So I have to PM Gab AND send a request to Ophelia? Last time I just sent a request and it never got approved, so maybe I am missing something...?



The last time I joined permission groups and got nothing so I PM'd Gab and presto! Wings in five minutes. 
This thread is most of my reason for being on DV, It's  gone downhill since Ophelia hasn't been around so much..(I can only imagine she would rather be here).I go trolling other threads for fresh talent and find our old regulars over on the bitch and moan thread, Whatever reason she's not around I sure miss her..

----------


## PercyLucid

> The last time I joined permission groups and got nothing so I PM'd Gab and presto! Wings in five minutes. 
> This thread is most of my reason for being on DV, It's  gone downhill since Ophelia hasn't been around so much..(I can only imagine she would rather be here).I go trolling other threads for fresh talent and find our old regulars over on the bitch and moan thread, Whatever reason she's not around I sure miss her..



I know, right?

----------


## PercyLucid

Sorry guys, I do not have the power to give wings, otherwise, I would...

----------


## lunagoddess

Well I don't know who did it but I have my first pair of wings! Woohoo!

----------


## woblybil

> Well I don't know who did it but I have my first pair of wings! Woohoo!



We have a saying for that  :woohoo:

----------


## Lang

> Well I don't know who did it but I have my first pair of wings! Woohoo!



Congrats!  :smiley:  Keep up the great work!  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

*TOTM ADVANCED TASK I FAIL:*Yesterday I took a nap using this video below. I was in a dream & became lucid & was trying to change the whole dream into Platform 9 3/4 but my daughter called & I had to deal with that. I was so pissed off! I have never tried to change a whole dream before to make it what I wanted I have always either just been there already or it was a very close scene to what I wanted. 

Full DJ here but the video/audio I refer to is in my comments section. 


*Spoiler* for _Long DJ entry_: 



*D 1: Non-lucid-* Mike & I were driving along & I was telling him to slow down so we didn't get stopped but he didn't listen & a cop came up behind us with his lights flashing but just went around us. Then out of nowhere another cop came up from behind us & before we know it we are in some military installation & are made to some kind of labor on an assembly line. Then at the end of the day they say we are going to receive some sort of compensation but instead of giving us money they say they are going to give money to our favorite charity & I was livid thinking "we are a kind of charity" seeing as we are badly in need of money.

*I lost dream 2*

*Dream 3:* There are four of us somehow related 1 was a toddler & then another that is about 10 & then the 2 older ones are me & a guy who are in our teens. It seems like we weren't all related biologically but step siblings somehow. We are in some sort of low budget carnival on the grounds where we are supposed to be staying. My dad was there with us telling us to be good etc. There is a playpen, a wooden one like back in the early 70's. We were trying to figure out how we would all fit in this tiny thing for some reason & complaining. Then us kids were sent up to a room to live in what was like a dorm & after we entered the room I woke up. 

Yesterday I took a nap using this video below. I was in a dream & became lucid & was trying to change the whole dream into Platform 9 3/4 but my daughter called & I had to deal with that. I was so pissed off! I have never tried to change a whole dream before to make it what I wanted I have always either just been there already or it was a very close scene to what I wanted. 

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Explanation of details-Blue
Side Notes-Purple

----------


## Elaineylane

Helpful clip for the Advanced Task I for Platform 9 3/4.

----------


## Elaineylane

Congrats woblybil!

----------


## woblybil

5/30
6:00am I was sitting behind a desk as a judge in a small town court of some kind and a cop brought in a pretty, young black girl, He was paddling her butt with a paddle of some kind as she walked ahead of him.
which he said was for being a bad girl and that he would have to take her back home when we were done but I said "Justice is my job, You get out!.. I'll see to her being taken care of"...The cop left and I asked the girl to show me what he had done to her and she turned and raised her skirt and showed me her hurt,bare butt but I woke up before I could pass sentence    ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice doing skills, Spock hahaha.

Even though that is made up code, it still has and architecture and some sense, sounds like a "user friendly" sort of coding.

Instead of calling / creating a variable the normal way, you would do it like:

Put the cookies in the variable cookiebox.
Print cookiebox.

Hahaha, wouldn't be easy to code this way?  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, the CDW Project has failing (Conquer the Dream World) since no one has been able to create the ultimate killing machine software and make Dreamviews the new Kingdom of Dreams...

Oh well... hopefully in the future... I guess it is time to move away from your computers and put your dirty and smelly clothes in the washing machine... And before you walk to your washer, you may want to check next ToTM, as it may have something to do...

 :lock:

----------

